# Uber Hertz rental



## Dreamcrusher (May 24, 2017)

I live in the Myrtle Beach SC area and I was considering doing the rental car program. I would have to pick up the car in Atlanta as this is the closest place. I called that hertz location and they said it didn't matter where I drove the car. I asked Uber and they said they don't have any vehicle solutions lenders in this area. Not sure what that has to do with hertz. Has anyone used the hertz program and picked up the car to use in another market? It's only around 5 hrs from me. Also can you use the car on Lyft as well?


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

dont think u can use the car for lyft. but ask around


----------



## Dreamcrusher (May 24, 2017)

finally got a response back from Lord Uber saying I can't use that program to drive here. Not sure why it matters what market I drive in as long as I pick up the car and drop it off it shouldn't matter. I guess I'll struggle with what i have at the moment.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Check with Enterprise. You may have more luck renting from them and getting it approved for Uber use.


----------



## Dreamcrusher (May 24, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> Check with Enterprise. You may have more luck renting from them and getting it approved for Uber use.


I think you can only use a rental under the rental program


----------



## Gmbbody (Aug 1, 2017)

With Hertz you can only hold onto the car for 4 weeks before you have to return to the renting location and redo the contract anyways. So even if they'd allow it you'd have to drive 10 hours once a month. Then, if the car has an issue, you can't just go to any Hertz and get another car. They use specific vehicles that are reserved for Uber use.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

I dunno. 

Uber had a partnership with Enterprise to lease a car for $210/week for use as an Uber vehicle. If that program is still active, I don't know. 

I would think that renting a vehicle from Enterprise for Uber use would have a better chance of Uber's approval, due to their partnership.

Email Uber corporate and ask is what I'd do.


----------



## andy19550505 (Aug 11, 2017)

Dreamcrusher said:


> finally got a response back from Lord Uber saying I can't use that program to drive here. Not sure why it matters what market I drive in as long as I pick up the car and drop it off it shouldn't matter. I guess I'll struggle with what i have at the moment.


I'm trying to do the similar thing now, and I found GM's Maven Gig provide car rental program, you can rental a car drive for either uber or lyft;
but only available in San Francisco, San Diego and Los Angeles.
Hope it will be help for you.


----------



## ancwasabi (Apr 13, 2017)

Hello,

About two weeks ago, my car broke down and I was not able to work (Uber) since then. I'm also a Lyft driver btw. So I decided to reserve car through Hertz to drive Lyft but since their cars are high in demand, I have to wait 10 days after my reservation was made. I live in OAKLAND CA btw. Everyday I received text from Lyft about the update of my reservation which it's nice. But after ninth days of waiting, I received text from Lyft saying, " sorry but there will be no cars available for you to rent for tomorrow". I was very annoyed so I texted them back and ask what had happened. They said there was a miscommunication and there will be no Lyft representative in the sight. Btw, not all Hertz branch does Lyft rental. There are at least two branches does Lyft in my area (bay area). So, I told them to cancel my reservation and refund my deposit and still waiting for it. Anyway, I made a reservation with Hertz and this time is for Uber. Really hard to get cars too. I have to wait even longer which I have to wait for another week. I went online and research for any alternatives and found out about Maven Gig. For this one you can actually get a car the next day. They are similar with Hertz. I contacted Uber just to make sure if it's okay to use their cars in their platform and Uber approved it. Please try Maven Gig.

Excuse my grammar.



Dreamcrusher said:


> I live in the Myrtle Beach SC area and I was considering doing the rental car program. I would have to pick up the car in Atlanta as this is the closest place. I called that hertz location and they said it didn't matter where I drove the car. I asked Uber and they said they don't have any vehicle solutions lenders in this area. Not sure what that has to do with hertz. Has anyone used the hertz program and picked up the car to use in another market? It's only around 5 hrs from me. Also can you use the car on Lyft as well?


----------

